# Army flight surgeon alarmed by extent of vaccination injuries



## John cycling (Sep 24, 2021)

Army flight surgeon Lieutenant Colonel *Theresa Long*, MD, MPH, FS knows dozens of vaccine victims in her own practice and from other physicians and goes on to list injuries, some of which are listed below.

"I personally observed:

(1) the most physically  fit female Soldier I have seen in over 20 years in the Army, go from Collegiate level athlete training for Ranger School, to being physically  debilitated with cardiac problems, newly diagnosed pituitary brain  tumor, thyroid dysfunction within weeks of getting vaccinated. 

(2) A significant increase in the number of young Soldiers with migraines, cancer, myocarditis after vaccination...sick, bed-ridden, debilitated, and unable to work for days to weeks after vaccination...three flight crew members presented with both significant and aggressive systemic health issues.

(3) One fatality and two ICU cases on Fort Hood; the deceased was an Army pilot who could have been flying at the time. All three pulmonary embolism events happened within 48 hours of their vaccination.

* I cannot attribute this result to anything other than the  Covid 19 vaccines. *Each person was in top physical condition before the inoculation and each suffered the event within 2 days post vaccination.

(4) Over fifteen military physicians and healthcare providers who have shared experiences of having their safety concerns *ignored and being ostracized for expressing or reporting safety  concerns* as they relate to COVID vaccinations."

Full report here <--


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2021)

This comes from one of those crazy websites. It's called Deep Capture. They put a picture on top of the article as if this were the doctor they're talking about, Here it is......


----------



## John cycling (Sep 25, 2021)

"24. Given that the labels for Comirnaty and BioNtech clearly state that the vaccination should not be given to individuals that are allergic to ingredients. I have noted that one of the primary ingredients of the Lipid Nanoparticle delivery system is “ALC 1035” (two attachments, parts highlighted) in the Pfizer shots. The forth attachment is the toxicity report on *ALC-1035, which comprises between 30-50% of the total ingredients.*  3 The Safety Data Sheet, (attached as Exhibit B) for this primary ingredient states that it is Category 2 under the OSHA HCS regulations (21 CFR 1910) and includes several concerning warnings, including but not limited to:

*Seek medical attention if it comes into contact with your skin;
If inhaled and If breathing is difficult, give cardiopulmonary resuscitation;
Evacuate if there is an environmental spill;
The chemical, physical, and toxicological properties have not been completely investigated;
Caution: Product has not been fully validated for medical applications. For research use only."*



RadishRose said:


> This comes from one of those crazy websites. It's called Deep Capture. They put a picture on top of the article


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

This is interesting, one of her opinions:

39. 3.c) _Direct evidence exists and suggests that all persons who have received a Covid 19 Vaccine are damaged in their cardiovascular system in an irreparable and irrevocable manner._

Quite an incredible claim, and if true hundreds of millions of people (me included) are now suffering from irreparable cardiovascular damage.  Its pretty hard to believe such a thing could be true without people noticing.  She makes the claim without citing any studies or epidemiological data...

She does appear to be a real Army doctor https://www.vitals.com/doctors/Dr_Theresa_Bureau-Long.html and https://www.linkedin.com/in/theresa-long-b24386156


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 25, 2021)

John cycling  Aren't you worried about dying?​


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 4, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> John cycling  Aren't you worried about dying?​


This question puzzles me tremendously.  We are told to wear a mask, which we also know does  not stop any kind of germs from getting through it.  
Many people just wear some kind of a handkerchief over their nose, or a mask that is equally ineffective. 

So, then we are told that we have to wear the mask to protect other people, not ourselves. Okay, but I am not sick, so there is nothing to protect anyone from. 
Well they say, you are probably sick and infected and just don’t know it. Wear the mask anyway. 
So, I can get the virus and never know it, but if you get the virus, you will die ?  
How does that work ….


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 4, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> This question puzzles me tremendously.  We are told to wear a mask, which we also know does  not stop any kind of germs from getting through it.
> Many people just wear some kind of a handkerchief over their nose, or a mask that is equally ineffective.
> 
> So, then we are told that we have to wear the mask to protect other people, not ourselves. Okay, but I am not sick, so there is nothing to protect anyone from.
> ...


Welcome to the wonderful world of Covid confusion _created by,_ our top most trusted (by some) educated (apparently that makes them all knowing) scientific (questionable) experts.


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> John cycling  Aren't you worried about dying?​


I can't speak for John, but I'm not consumed by the thought of dying from this disease. If you do that you cease to live.


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Covid confusion _created by,_ our top most trusted (by some) educated (apparently that makes them all knowing) scientific (questionable) experts.


Just read the label.  People can do that much.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 4, 2021)

I have definitive reasons to believe everything she is saying!


----------

